# Devil Site and Surprise from the wife



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok so I'm still fairly new to cigar smoking and the forums so I figured it was time to try and post some pictures.

The first is a Gurkha Humidor I won off the devil site super cheap. The second pic is of a humidor my wife got me for Xmas filled with some cigars I won off of that damned Devil Site. Third again that devil site, being seasoned with the humidor my wife got me on top. And last was the surprise gift the wife got me off cigar.com's daily deal, she heard me and my friend talking about how we wanted to try em last weekend and took it upon herself to search for them... man I love her.  

Anyway let me know what ya think, I have quite a few more packages coming next week to fill up the display humidor so I'll take some more pictures later. Thanks

Nick


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

I like the goods. And that wife of yours is a keeper for sure.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Great looking humis! Nice girl


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

looking good.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks nice! Congrads.....now...how can I get my girlfriend to do the same?


----------



## Blindjimme (Feb 13, 2009)

I really like that display humidor, nice! Cigars and a great wife, 2 of life's wonderful things. :tea:

JB


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome stuff right there!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I was going to warn you but it seems that it's too late! Love that display humi, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

baddddmonkey said:


> Looks nice! Congrads.....now...how can I get my girlfriend to do the same?


Not sure, sometimes I try leaving a page open with something I want and turn the monitor off and when she gets on and asks "whats this?" I say oh just something I was thinkin bout buying,.. probably won't though since were "saving" money. haha


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> I was going to warn you but it seems that it's too late! Love that display humi, thanks for the pics!


whew your not kiddin


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow thats awesome


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great looking humidors and be careful with devil site. Good cigar collection you've got going.


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

Very nice! Enjoy!

:ss :w :ss


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

the wife is a keeper.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

its nice to have a wife like that i also am one of the lucky ones.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

docruger said:


> its nice to have a wife like that i also am one of the lucky ones.


Me too :mrgreen:.


----------



## Baz (Feb 11, 2009)

Very nice...great wife...a keeper...!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice enjoy and the wife is a keeper.


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats, the gifts are very nice.


----------

